# DeeZAM!! Help with MOLD!!



## atnas (Jan 22, 2009)

Straight vinegar will kill mold. Spray mold with the vinegar and let sit for ten to fifteen minutes. Then neutralize the vinegar with water and clean up the area. Let area dry completely before covering, painiting, etc.


----------

